# Anyone want a little Perogi?



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue has this little sweetie we've named Perogi who was a stray. He's very loving and seems to be some sort of mix with the Maltese.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Such alittle cutie~ I will pray he gets a wonderful, forever home soon


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet!!! Maggie - do they have any Maltese in my area? Someone I know is looking for a second dog to go with her poodle.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a cutie!!! I love. Love perogi!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a precious baby!! I sure hope his furever home is just around the corner for this sweet boy!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sweet!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

